# OMG !!! PMG Gets some Eye Candy at last!!



## skiprat (Feb 5, 2011)

......and the pen ain't bad either!!!!:tongue:

Our resident Clayhead - Toni Ransfield, that lives in Kiwiland is now the latest member of the PMG - Pen Makers Guild!!!!:biggrin:

Very well done Toni!!!!  You are a very worthy member!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni !!! See I told you "You had nothing to worry about" . I knew you would make it with no problem .


----------



## navycop (Feb 5, 2011)

skiprat said:


> ......and the pen ain't bad either!!!!:tongue:
> 
> Our resident Clayhead - Toni Ransfield, that lives in Kiwiland is now the latest member of the PMG - Pen Makers Guild!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Very well done Toni!!!! You are a very worthy member!!!:biggrin:


 Where's the pen?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni!  Told you not to worry!! way to go!


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy Crap two in 1 month?!?! Congrats Toni!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 5, 2011)

You go girl.  Never a doubt in my mind.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 5, 2011)

A big hug from me Toni and a big Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni.


----------



## wizard (Feb 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS TONI !!!!!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## skiprat (Feb 5, 2011)

navycop said:


> Where's the pen?


 
Right here

:biggrin:


----------



## Nellieteach (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni,
Congratulations. A beautiful fountain pen. Uniquely yours, as all your creations are.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni!
A much deserved honor!


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go Toni. Congratulations on a well deserved honor.


----------



## penhead (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni, a well deserved honor..!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go Batgirl, you've been busy in the bat cave...


----------



## prophetmkr (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful entry!! Congratulations!


----------



## soligen (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Tony!


----------



## fiferb (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations! A well deserved honor on an outstanding pen(s).


----------



## bitshird (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni Now lets see some pictures!!


----------



## socdad (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, a well earned accomplishment!


----------



## TomS (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Well deserved.

Tom


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic, way to go Toni!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Toni!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni, You deserve it.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 5, 2011)

What took you so long?

seriously though, the beauty you bring to the penturning world deserves such accolades! 
I can't think of a more deserving receipient.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2011)

If you are going to be  member of a club, I guess this is the one that makes it to the top. Very well deserved. You brought us an idea that has not been seen and you showed the pen world your talent. Congratulations. You belong there.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go Toni.

Lin.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 5, 2011)

That is thrilling news!  Congratulations Toni!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent Toni!  They are beautiful pens!  Congratulations!

Scott.


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 5, 2011)

Of all of your amazing pens, the dragon scales ones were always my favorite.  Congratulations.


----------



## markgum (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni.  Well deserved.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 5, 2011)

WOOHOOOO!!! Congratulations!

Your work is beautiful and the PMG membership is well earned. Proud to say that I have some of the "*Artiste's*" early work.:wink:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni!

I also said you had nothing to worry about.  I am happy you went for it.  Your work is outstanding.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Only the best go there :wink::wink: congrats Toni.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 5, 2011)

Tony,

Presentation success does not fall off a truck it is amazing how lucky you get in other peoples eyes from a huge amount of application and hard work.

As others have said it is about time you joined with your undeniable talent. The pen kit you used has the setting made secure artistically. 

Must be a result of living in the trembling Isles, a background in craft to craftswomanship Spellcheck says no such word what does it know, I call supreme.sublime accomplishment.

Have never detected an ounce of pretense  indeed a real spirit of friendship to us all over the world, indeed sharing in our endeavors with delight as an true friend does. SWMBO has
viewed your progress as a fellow pathfinder in other crafts expressing her delight in your award and the things you have shown us.

We that is Wilma and I shout out across the sea best wishes and the fulness of acheivement across the ditch because the ANZ traditions are completely true we compete
collaborate and share.

Well done Dragon Lady you deserve the award.

Kind regards Peter and Wilma.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 5, 2011)

Well deserved.


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 5, 2011)

I knew you would get in.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 5, 2011)

Toni, 
Very, very well deserved but not surprising. We have all know for quite some time the amazing results of your work. 
Congrats!


----------



## Toni (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE!! Cant think of a better way to wake up in the morning!!Thank you everyone for all the support that has been given to me over the year. 

A year ago I joined IAP, so afraid I would be laughed off the board only to find a warm welcome and tons of friends and now a member of The Pen Makers Guild one heck of a way to celebrate a one year anniversary here with the members of IAP!!

Thank you again so much for the praise!!


----------



## shull (Feb 5, 2011)

Your artistry is a goal to aspire to.  Congratulations.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## renowb (Feb 5, 2011)

Well deserved Toni! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Tony. I think we all make some outstanding/great/good/soso pens from wood or plastic but your pens are ALWAYS outstanding and stand alone. I have looked at some of the clay items on places like ETSy and ebay and they are all light years behind your work


----------



## Ligget (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni, you certainly deserve to be a member of the PMG!


----------



## LouCee (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni! Fabulous job!


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go Toni! I wondered when you'd get in. Your work is a wonder to behold! Congrats!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni!! Its about time, I guess I need to get on the ball!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go Toni! You definitely have brought PC to a whole new level.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Toni! No comparison to your work.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Toni!


----------

